# What do you tell people you do for a living?



## zomgmike (Mar 26, 2015)

When you meet someone and they ask what you do, what do you tell them?  Most ways to phrase it get a blank and confused stare or a "ok I don't know what that is." It's a total conversation killer to tell people what we do.

I usually just leave it at "Web hosting.  It's like Godaddy but we don't have Danica Patrick."  Sometimes I just say "IT" or "datacenter services."


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 26, 2015)

Computer Programming, if they have any more specific questions, I refer them to my website.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 26, 2015)

My official title at my day job is Server Tech so I say that or "I work in IT". For legal reasons I don't mention Secure Dragon in real life except to people I trust or don't know at all.


----------



## Geek (Mar 26, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I say that or "I work in IT".


Same.  Plus it's easier for the layman to understand, as opposed to having to explain every nuance and possibly driving someone insane.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 26, 2015)

I just tell people I "telecommute to an office job". I leave it vague intentionally but don't stretch the truth. That is exactly what I do.

Tell them you "Work from home" and they think you're doing one of those work-from-home programs/scams that are advertised on TV and on Facebook ads... ("LEARN HOW THIS SINGLE MOM MADE $8,000 LAST MONTH USING ONLY HER LAPTOP!") and tell them you work in "IT" and now you're a computer expert and can fix their Mac and Windows computers and help them in Photoshop...


----------



## RLT (Mar 26, 2015)

Professional bum.


----------



## Amfy (Mar 26, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> For legal reasons I don't mention Secure Dragon in real life


How should this be understood?


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Mar 26, 2015)

I usually just say web hosting or datacenters as well. I usually describe a datacenter as a facility which has a bunch of computers which are meant to be powered on 24x7 for hosting websites, and the datacenter provides the power, cooling and network to empower those computers.


----------



## drmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I just describe myself as a technologist with an emphasis on marketing and advertising (which is about 70% of what I do).  Soon after they ask if I can fix their computer, recommend a solution for something, etc.  To which I usually politely say I don't do that, ask them what business / profession they are in.

With awkward conversations and inability to resonate with the vastness of the population, doesn't it become clear to many about the tiny niche that hosting and related are?  Surely my friends with their insane degrees, high specialization, etc. do not have such difficulty communicating their often rather complex even more niche careers


----------



## telephone (Mar 26, 2015)

After years of blank stares, I just say IT now.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I just generally say I work in IT, sometimes when they dig farther I'll talk a bit about what I do but then their eyes just generally glaze over.


----------



## EludedHost - Jason (Mar 26, 2015)

I deal drugs online to nerds.


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 26, 2015)

Just sat "am into IT" usually just get a blank stare


----------



## sv01 (Mar 26, 2015)

just IT guy. and explain to someone who asking what IT but most of them never ask


----------



## RockTBN (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL me too, just IT guy. It's the most easy thing to understand, most people dont know servers or VPS.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 26, 2015)

RockTBN said:


> LOL me too, just IT guy. It's the most easy thing to understand, most people dont know servers or VPS.


Manage servers? What restaurant do you work at?


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 26, 2015)

I tell people I sell services which allow people to host their websites and applications for others can access them on the web.

If I get any further questions I basically just say I am the internets version of a landlord.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 26, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> If I get any further questions I basically just say I am the internets version of a landlord.


I prefer to tell people that I'm the Internet's version of a CO2 gas emitting farting cow and spend my day's contributing to global warming (and then I give them a link to this graphic to illustrate it http://www.techjaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/data-centers-infographic-small.jpg).


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 27, 2015)

"Work with computers"


----------



## MannDude (Mar 27, 2015)

But what we really do is: Cuss at our monitors.


----------



## danielm (Mar 27, 2015)

I usually simplify everything I do as "web hosting". I lose them at "I own/run a company..."


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 27, 2015)

I tell people that I build cars and run a business.


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 27, 2015)

Sell webhosting licenses...

What's webhosting?

It's what makes facebook work.. lol


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 27, 2015)

I say I work in networking, haven't had anyone ask for more specifics so far.

Seeing as I pretty much push packets for a living these days, it's not inaccurate either


----------



## Geek (Mar 27, 2015)

Almost 90% of the time, if I actually use the words "virtual server administrator" or "virtualization", people get it.

If I use "web hosting", the follow-up questions are usually

a.) Oh, like Go Daddy and Wix?

b.) Oh, so can you build me a website then?  

To that, I say "....well, somewhat, but at a significantly higher level."

Frankly, I don't have the time to explain the difference between a pebble and a gold bar.


----------



## comXyz (Mar 27, 2015)

"Eat to live"


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 27, 2015)

http://img.fark.net/images/2008/site/drunkfarksysadmin.jpg


----------



## robbyhicks (Mar 27, 2015)

I usually end up saying something like "I own some internet-based companies"


----------



## bizzard (Mar 27, 2015)

Web Hosting does contribute a part to my living, but Web/Mobile application development provides the major chunk. So, its a little different than what most of you guys do for a living.

I usually say "I run a software development company". That works well for most people. Some who has tech background ask for more details. Then only I go to specifics like Web app development and hosting.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 27, 2015)

When asked this question, my most common response is "Netflix quality control"


----------



## William (Mar 27, 2015)

I stare at 6 screens at the same time, that usually avoids further questions


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

I just chill~


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (Mar 27, 2015)

I stack racks.


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2015)

#DATAPIMPS


----------



## mikho (Mar 29, 2015)

Google shit people need?


----------



## libro22 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hahaha my doctor asked me this, I said "IT"

If people have a clue, SysAdmin or just WebDeveloper.


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

zomgmike said:


> When you meet someone and they ask what you do, what do you tell them?  Most ways to phrase it get a blank and confused stare or a "ok I don't know what that is." It's a total conversation killer to tell people what we do.
> 
> I usually just leave it at "Web hosting.  It's like Godaddy but we don't have Danica Patrick."  Sometimes I just say "IT" or "datacenter services."


I use IT and Network Engineer. Goes along with the company we operate


----------



## Hostwinds (Mar 30, 2015)

Some of these responses are too funny!

I typically say "web hosting" and get blank stares. Nobody has ever really asked for details before, thank goodness...


----------



## Mayers (Mar 30, 2015)

I leave it at IT.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 30, 2015)

Most of the time I just say internet technology, but if the person wants me to explain it to them and aren't very good with computers I'll say I sell real estate for websites.


----------

